# Slim/Tight Fitting Snowboard pants



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know any off the top of my head. You could try going to the website of the companies that make good pants and seeing which ones are their slimmest. Honestly though I don't know why you want the really skinny ones. I feel like they would constrict movement and I think they look ridiculous. I would never wear a pair of pants like that.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

L1

/thread


----------



## Slydepro76 (Sep 27, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> I don't know any off the top of my head. You could try going to the website of the companies that make good pants and seeing which ones are their slimmest. Honestly though I don't know why you want the really skinny ones. I feel like they would constrict movement and I think they look ridiculous. I would never wear a pair of pants like that.


They don't need to be super skinny just want something like what Jed wears


----------



## Slydepro76 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nivek said:


> L1
> 
> /thread


Which style?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Slydepro76 said:


> Which style?


The three labeled skinny and the Thunders.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Slydepro76 said:


> They don't need to be super skinny just want something like what Jed wears


I don't know exactly what he wears but something like this?
Airblaster Sissy Pant - Black | 2012


----------



## Slydepro76 (Sep 27, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> I don't know exactly what he wears but something like this?
> Airblaster Sissy Pant - Black | 2012


Those are sweet. Do you guys know anything about the cappel bankrobbers?


----------



## Slydepro76 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nivek said:


> The three labeled skinny and the Thunders.


The thunders look sick. I found them in a khaki color which would go good with my plaid burton jacket. These look pretty skinny?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Save Snowboarding Pants | Xtranormal


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Skinny pants suck! You look like shit.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Qball said:


> Skinny pants suck! You look like shit.


^ this... If you have to use words like "sister" when talking about "man" pants, then something is wrong. :dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> Save Snowboarding Pants | Xtranormal


HAHAHA that's some funny shit.

The Thunder was basically Nima's pant and the Premium Denin Skinny's are basically Kooleys.

And last I checked Ben Biloq rides skinnies and he's pretty metal.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Westbeach has a cut that's on the slimmer side than the traditional baggy cut.


----------



## Slydepro76 (Sep 27, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Westbeach has a cut that's on the slimmer side than the traditional baggy cut.


Ive never even heard of those are they nice and waterproof?


----------



## Slydepro76 (Sep 27, 2012)

Qball said:


> Skinny pants suck! You look like shit.


If there to skinny then yes they suck, but overly bagged pants and tall boy tees don't necessarily look clean cut either.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

How to do your balls feel with skinny pants? Can you get the full range of motion for the park?


Don't lie to yourself, the answer is no.

The skinny pants look is so fucking stupid, I don't get it. 

/done not contributing to this thread.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Slydepro76 said:


> Ive never even heard of those are they nice and waterproof?


westbeach.com
They've been around since the late 80s, so they're doing something right. They're out of BC Canada.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I remember when kids at my high school started getting into the tight pants phase...Got so ridiculous they literally started wearing their sister's pants. How this trend bled into snowboarding, i'll never know.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

gay rights.


----------



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

32 has some nice pants 
ThirtyTwo Kermit, Indigo « Outerwear « ThirtyTwo, Rider Driven Snowboarding


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

alaric said:


> How to do your balls feel with skinny pants? Can you get the full range of motion for the park?
> 
> 
> Don't lie to yourself, the answer is no.
> ...


Is this really still a thing people think? Good lord people if they're made for men they have mens inseams. And they nearly all stretch. A fitted pant has BETTER mobility.

Now go smoke your doobies, drink your Natty Ice, and play a few rounds of Call of Duty.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Nivek said:


> Is this really still a thing people think? Good lord people if they're made for men they have mens inseams. And they nearly all stretch. A fitted pant has BETTER mobility.
> 
> Now go smoke your doobies, drink your Natty Ice, and play a few rounds of Call of Duty.


Yes, yes it is. Because I know people who still wear these god forsaken pants.

Please explain to me how a skinny pant has better mobility than a regular fitted pant (note, I'm not saying baggy). The range of motion with a tight fit pant is reduced.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

alaric said:


> Yes, yes it is. Because I know people who still wear these god forsaken pants.
> 
> Please explain to me how a skinny pant has better mobility than a regular fitted pant (note, I'm not saying baggy). The range of motion with a tight fit pant is reduced.


This is why companies like Holdend and L1 use the term "tailored". Its cut to match the shape. Also we aren't doing high kicks on snowboards unless you're doing one footers. And in that case, Nick V. He seems fine doing it. Oh and Tuck Knee board slides. Look at the guys that tweak the shit out of grabs and jibs. 60% of them were tight. If it really limited mobility enough to effect snowboarding do you think they'd keep doin it?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this thread has officially gone full-retard.


----------



## joelseph (Sep 10, 2012)

You never go full retard!

AHHHHH


----------

